# Search For the Next Elvira



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like Cassandra Peterson has finally realized she's starting to get too old to portray her alter ego, Elvira, any longer. Read on about the search for the next Elvira:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060417/people_nm/elvira_dc_1


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hmm..A 105 year old Elvira..What could be scarier?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I remember last year when Larry from Halloweenforum was talking about Elvira’s Anti-Halloween song. Whether it was true or not I was going to give her crap for it anyway. Just Because.. Of course she is just as good at giving it out as she does taking it; I’ve learned. Maybe I should send her another email to her with the beginning words, “So, you are getting old and your wrinkle cream now makes more wrinkles than what you had to began with.” Nayyy, I am not awake yet. LOL.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

How old is she now?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

She's 56 or 57 now. Born in 1949.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy crap! Elvira almost qualifies for Medicare, AARP and that new promotion for Rascal Scooters!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I tend to think that the character of Elvira should end with Peterson. What ever they try to use as a replacement will never compare to the origional and will only serve to remind us how good the "real" Elvira was. Most attempts to remake a classic are feeble at best or a mockey at worst.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with you BD. She created the character (even though she did get hauled into court because one of the characters, Vampira, that was in Ed Wood films. Vampira said she stole her look.) Elvira is Elvira. I think I saw her in a interview a couple of years ago. She wasn't in makeup but if she is 56 or 57, I think she look's good for her age. Like anything else let's put it on a reality show!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yuck. Just yuck.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Hmm..A 105 year old Elvira..What could be scarier?


Doc, may I direct you to our "Proceed at your own risk" thread? 

Oh, congrats on your 1000th post, my friend!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

kryptonoff said:


> didnt you mean Jeff aka FE? lol for the dress that is


Very cute, funny man!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

It is tempting...and I have at least two of the most important qualifications. But, is the world ready for a _*blonde*_ Elvira???


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I bet she has health problems....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice sig line Hibla! lol


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

grapegrl said:


> It is tempting...and I have at least two of the most important qualifications. But, is the world ready for a _*blonde*_ Elvira???


I am, I am!!! you go girl!!!! LOL


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

grapegrl said:


> It is tempting...and I have at least two of the most important qualifications. But, is the world ready for a _*blonde*_ Elvira???


Cassandra Petersen has kinda dirty blonde/brownish hair... you could wear a wig. Perhaps a pic of you in that Elvira costume would convince us.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I always thought she was a red. Every picture or appearance I've ever seen her not in her Elvira persona, that's what it seemed like to me.

I agree with Z's assessment Double G that you should don the guise of the Mistress of the Dark and it should go a long way of convincing us that you are indeed the woman for the job. With all that we've seen thus far, you got my vote. Now if we could see you with the black wig...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

of course I would need to see your qualifications.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

grapegrl said:


> ...I have at least two of the most important qualifications. But, is the world ready for a _*blonde*_ Elvira???


Yes, yes! I say again, yes!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Perhaps a pic of you in that Elvira costume would convince us.


Yes, yes! I say again, yes!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sigh, very sad.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Pervs! her husband's gonna knock yall out of ya boots ...LMAO


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Mark said:


> Grapegrl,
> If you want to post a picture of yourself in the costume we will send you one for free.


Whoa! The wig, too? All the guys are calling for the wig... 

Oh, and krypt...no husband to worry about here!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

well i was trying to help ya there ...now they are going to bug ya to death ..........TELL THEM HE IS 6"7 320#'s ..........NO Husband i doubt that big time.. .......is that you on that blog on page at botton of page? then i seriosly doubt it .


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, krypt. That is indeed little ol' me on my blog! I did have a husband, but he flew the coop about two years ago--strange situation.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, but can Grapegrl be funny, sarcastic. and arrogant? Maybe she can be funny but not the rest of the list.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

yeah! PM us your address! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, since it has been mentioned in previous posts, and I do adore womens clothing lol (well mostly boas), I'll PM Mark my address. Hibla, please don't call me after I post a picture


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, since it has been mentioned in previous posts, and I do adore womens clothing lol (well mostly boas), I'll PM Mark my address. Hibla, please don't call me after I post a picture


LOL, awe shucks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We probably won't have a problem if I don't turn it into an avie, right? lol


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Darnit, I thought there were going to be photos of contestants in a nationwide search in here!

/sulks


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Me too!


----------

